# como identifico las terminales de los triac?



## Fantasma (Ene 31, 2006)

necesito información de como identificar las terminales de los triac, y los demás componenets encapsulados (ya se como se identifican las terminales de los transistores)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 31, 2006)

He visto muchos casos donde los terminales no se ajustan al estándar, por lo que lo mas conveniente es guiarse por la hoja de datos del dispositivo.

Saludos.


----------



## House (Feb 1, 2006)

Si, lo mejor es guiarse por el datasheet. Muchas veces hasta los reemplazos tiene la distribucion de pines invertida.


----------

